# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Find this funny?

## fortheether

Russian official burns Obama with Putin-leopard pic | Fox News 
I do. 
Scott

----------


## Eric C.

Leopard? What a stereotype buster!  ::

----------


## alexsms

> I do.

 so do I

----------


## Antonio1986

> Russian official burns Obama with Putin-leopard pic | Fox News 
> I do. 
> Scott

 Hahahah.
I do also

----------

